# Full PLL - How long did it take you



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Jeez, it took me about 41 months after becoming a speedcuber but today I can finally say that I know all 21 PLL's
find all the clues to see that this isn't really true


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2009)

Im still learning, Im 8-9 months into speed cubing and i only know my 2 look pll + my T-perm. So this thread is a lie? Wow i thought only the cake was


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Odin: semi-fail 

2: I have started with 2 alg last layer (1 A-Perm, 1 U-Perm)
6: Then I learned 2 look last layer (1 A-Perm, 1 Y-Perm, 2 U-Perms, H and Z)
7: Then I learned T for blind
8: Then I decided to stop being extremly lazy and learned the other A-Perm for blind
10: Then I learned some intuitive ones (both N's)
13: Then I learned some delayed-Sune ones (both J's and V)
14: Then I learned the 2-OLL E-Perm
16: Then I learned the right R-Perm and just mirrored it to the left
17: Then finally I learned the F-Perm
21: And all that was left where the G's


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Odin: semi-fail



Well I guess you can consider it a fail. This weekend I’m going to try to memo full pll. April fools then?


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 1, 2009)

........................


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 1, 2009)

2 weeks for 19 algs, just 2 more G's to go


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho: Very impressive to learn so much in such a short amount of time. Also very uncommon to learn so many OLL's before full PLL. But (I hope you will understand) also: Fail (not semi-fail like Odin)
Pietersmieters: You know 20 algs, but still need 2 more G's? Have you replaced an alg, do you consider the solved PLL an alg, or have you understood the topic? (otherwise: Fail)


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 1, 2009)

...............


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 1, 2009)

I just took it slow and learned them in ~3 weeks.

@AvGalen: A lot of OLLs are very easy to memorize, so that's probably why alifiantoadinurgroho has learned so many in such a short time. Supersunes, R' FRUR'U'F' UR, the 2 from each half of the Y perm (those are just a few examples)...


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 1, 2009)

Look at my signature. I suck with speed and F2L. Time is around 40sek.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

alifiantoadinugroho: It is uncommon to learn OLL before PLL because PLL has a much bigger impact on your times AND their are way less to learn.

If you asked why you fail: It is for the same reason Odin Semi-failed and Pietersmieters and Lt-UnReal and Kidstardust fail. Nothing to worry about though. I was already impressed that Odin only semi-failed


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 1, 2009)

...........................


----------



## Kidstardust (Apr 1, 2009)

It takes me a month to learn all algorithms of the PLL.


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations Arnaud! I Knew you would do it one day! What about Full OLL? ;-)

I started Speedcubing in Dezember 2007 and learned 4-Look-LL quite early. I then learned the rest of Full PLL during a one week ski holiday in the middle of January.
Finally I leanred Full OLL in one week of May.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

So many good posts, but still fails.

"Odin deserves the cake he mentions"


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

I learned all PLLs in 3 weeks (is that a fail?)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Learning all PLL's in 3 weeks is not a fail. But your post is 

This is the third time cake is mentioned in this topic


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it took me about a month to 6 weeks, most of which I was off work at home all day so had much more time to practice. After 2-look PLL I learnt a couple more PLLs then I just had to learn them all as it was frustrating when you got one you hadn't learnt. I don't know how you went so long Arnaud.

btw, is this some riddle thread or something?

cake


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

Um... Cake?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

cookingfat only semi-fails.
byu is looking at the light, but doesn't realise it


----------



## Laetitia (Apr 1, 2009)

Cake?

So you now know full PLL... and we're the 1st of April 

And I don't know how long did it take me to learn PLLs...


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I get it. After 3 weeks of cubing, I learned the PLLs, OK?

This better not be a fail


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 1, 2009)

I just printed out a PLL sheet, and whenever I got a PLL i didn't know, I just looked at the sheet, and repeated it a few times. That way I also learnt the less common PLL's last!

Same idea for OLL. I have yet to learn 5 OLL's though -.-


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

If a fail is what I think it is, you didn't fail. But avgalen might have a different defintion


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Laetitia only quarter-fails
Byu still fails
trying-to-speedcube...........fail

maybe people should start looking for the cake


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

I know it! I can cube and know everything else at the same time


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 1, 2009)

I starting cubing in June 2008, and just finished learning full PLL yesterday, after starting around the beginning of March.
I learned 2-Look PLL in December, then slacked off of cubing a little. Then came back in the middle of February, worked on F2L, then started learning PLL in March.
They went in the order(I think):
7- 2Look PLL (December)
8- T (Beginning of March)
10- Js
12- Rs
13- Y
17- Gs
18- F
19- One of the Ns
20- F
21- Other N.


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

soccerking813 half fails if I know what it is.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

byu and soccerking813 still fail.

I will only say this once more: Find the cake(s)


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

Time for some research:



Odin said:


> Im still learning, Im 8-9 months into speed cubing and i only know my 2 look pll + my T-perm. So this thread is a lie? Wow i thought only the cake was



Which was a half fail. The only thing I've noticed is that he says Cubing And, which is CA, of CAKE.



AvGalen said:


> Odin: semi-fail
> 
> 2: I have started with 2 alg last layer (1 A-Perm, 1 U-Perm)
> 6: Then I learned 2 look last layer (1 A-Perm, 1 Y-Perm, 2 U-Perms, H and Z)
> ...



I don't know if this is a fail or not, but the only C is see in here is "decided"



Laetitia said:


> Cake?
> 
> So you now know full PLL... and we're the 1st of April
> 
> And I don't know how long did it take me to learn PLLs...



Quarter fail, according to AvGalen.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 1, 2009)

After 10 months of speedcubing, I can finally say I know all 21 PLLs.
Cake


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

Full PLL has taken me 3 weeks. How much of a fail is this? CAKE

EDIT: This makes no senseAvGalen, please just tell me.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 1, 2009)

arggggh 20, pretty stupid from me


----------



## (X) (Apr 1, 2009)

I took me about 5 minutes 
I'm not sure if Im failing


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 1, 2009)

For ten months I have been a speed cuber and know every PLL algorithm.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

My mean side would make byu suffer much longer
But that would only make him look like a fool

Final? hint: Find is a browser function

And I don't get the 5 minutes (X) mentions

Except for Odin and Laetitia, everyone entirely fails


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

I did that! And at the bottom of Odin's post is a white line that says something about cake. How come he knows and nobody else does? Or did AvGalen tell him?
CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE How can I keep failing?


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 1, 2009)

byu said:


> Or did AvGalen tell him?



lolololololololololol


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

I learned all PLLs in 3 weeks. I like eating cake. HOW CAN THIS BE A FAIL? It'd better not be.

OK, if this is a fail, I don't know what to do.

CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 1, 2009)

Lol. (Message too short) Is this the cake?


----------



## Laetitia (Apr 1, 2009)

Ah ah. I think my post was more failed than Odin's.
I just said it was an april fool because I thought it was, I didn't notice any clue, nor the white phrase


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

AvGalen, come back and tell us if all of these posts are fails Where is the cake? I can't find that many. Are all of your posts fails?

Laetita, tell me what you think it is!


----------



## (X) (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok I failed but I can't find any clues


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm about to give up and maybe go and eat some cake and come back in 12 hours


----------



## Bob (Apr 1, 2009)

from start to finish it took me 3 weeks. though i had been cubing for nearly four years when i decided to learn.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 1, 2009)

i give up learning the N perms man.

CLL is way more important =P


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know how Odin knew. Maybe he is a better puzzler.

byu and soccerking813 are starting to fail less, but maybe they should realise that if Odin can do it.....


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

More research, with whited parts being the bolded



AvGalen said:


> Jeez, it took me about 41 months after becoming a speedcuber but today I can finally say that I know all 21 PLL's
> *find all the clues to see that this isn't really true*





Odin said:


> Im still learning, Im 8-9 months into speed cubing and i only know my 2 look pll + my T-perm. *So this thread is a lie? Wow i thought only the cake was*



What? How does Odin know its cake? It's never been mentioned yet.


----------



## bundat (Apr 1, 2009)

I've learned full ZBLL. And I still don't know full OLL.

You've really been cubing for 41 months? Is that a play of words(numbers actually) on 4-1 = April 1? Or a wild coincidence?


----------



## Escher (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't believe that nobody has seen this yet...


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, common:
*Jeez*, it took me about *41* months after becoming a speedcuber but *today* 

Odin introduced cake, not me. I assumed he refers to this cake?

Bundat found the 2nd clue. He doesn't fail at all


----------



## shicklegroober (Apr 1, 2009)

About 3-4 weeks, learning one a day, occasionally two, or three, and sometimes just practicing ones I learned previously.


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 1, 2009)

After I started learning PLLs, it took me three days. But it did take me a month to get hold of PLLs at all - I was at my grandparents' house with no internet which is why I started cubing at all.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Odin introduced cake, not me. I assumed he refers to this cake?



you fail. please watch this


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Odin introduced cake, not me. I assumed he refers to this cake?
> ...


 
I guess I fail. I have no idea what I just watched. I never even heard of that game Glados and couldn't read anything that was "typed" in that video

I hope people will understand the other 2 clues and that everyone will run to the cinema tonight: http://movies.ign.com/dor/articles/.../videos/legendofzelda_filmtrailer_040108.html

I have to go now. Ice-karting!!!! (not a joke) I will be back later tonight


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I guess I fail. I have no idea what I just watched. I never even heard of that game Glados and couldn't read anything that was "typed" in that video



the point is, he was referring to that cake and yeah.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 1, 2009)

I am officially confuzzled.
Are you trying to say APRIL FOOLS!!!


----------



## bundat (Apr 1, 2009)

"The cake is a lie" became a popular meme, but yeah, that's where it originated. Cake. This topic is. [/yoda]


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> My mean side would make byu suffer much longer
> But that would only make him look like a fool
> 
> Final? hint: Find is a browser function
> ...



I don't entirely fail. I'm still searching for the clues


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 1, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Odin introduced cake, not me. I assumed he refers to this cake?
> ...



Great job, you just spoiled the entirety of Portal for everbody.

Fail.

For future reference, please see the following video for a NON SPOILER explanation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 1, 2009)

a moth or so, 1-3 at day


----------



## Ellis (Apr 1, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Great job, you just spoiled the entirety of Portal for everbody.
> 
> Fail.



What? Who ever hasn't already played portal 50 times over has already epically failed. 
BTW WTF IS WITH THIS THREAD I HAVE NO IDEA WHATS GOING ON... arnaud you were supposed to have really learned your PLLs by now, did you plan an elaborate april fools thread a month in advance or were you just being lazy?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2009)

i have been cubing for a year but over the summer i did a PLL a day and got em all except the g-perms which i procrastinated on until december


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 1, 2009)

1 month... every once in a while I'd learn a few algs.


----------



## Kian (Apr 1, 2009)

i went to rutgers spring 2007 knowing only one u perm. i permuted corners with an awful alg before i oriented only with FURU'R'F' sune and anti sune. I had been cubing for like 6 months and never took it seriously. then i didn't take it seriously for another 10 months and went to the kearny kardinal in feb of 2008 knowing both u''s, h, and i think i knew z, while still using a bad alg to permute corners before i oriented.

after that tournament and an average that jumped all the way from 52 to 51 in a year i decided to take it seriously, first step was learning all the plls. i set my goal at know in them by the princeton open the next month. 

so, i learned 17 (or 18, i'm not sure) in less than a month, but i guess technically it took me 17 months to learn them all .


----------



## Ellis (Apr 1, 2009)

cmon guys 

*facepalm*


----------



## mpohl100 (Apr 1, 2009)

I learned all 21 PLLs in 5 days


----------



## Nevrino (Apr 1, 2009)

Learned all plls in 3 days, i just took a pll then repeated it 100x and then learned a new. At the evening i repeated all i learnt 100 x more so totally 1400 repetitions/day during that time but it was really nice getting rid of it fast eventhou my recognition sucked in the begining.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, you just hammered it into your memory.... I should try that with CLL or OLL.


----------



## blade740 (Apr 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Jeez, it took me about 41 months after becoming a speedcuber but today I can finally say that I know all 21 PLL's
> find all the clues to see that this isn't really true


Are we supposed to find clues to Arnaud taking less than 41 months?
You should learn to count. There are only 20 PLLs.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

OK, it is almost NOT april fools anymore, so I will explain the 3 clues and the "accidental follow up cake-clue"

*Jeez*, it took me about *41* months after becoming a speedcuber but *today* I can finally say that I know all 21 PLL's

Jeez refers to the 4 PLL's that I still don't know: The 4 G's
41 refers to 4-1 also knows as April 1st, aka April fools
today even empasizes that April fools again
I also put my hidden message on a visible line. Just selecting all text (CTRL+A) would reveal it

Odin immediately responded with a normal post that also contained a hidden message including the "cake". I thought that by mentioning that people would actually search for cake on the first page (I mentioned it was the 3rd time while only 2 were visible). Searching would reveal Odin's hidden message and I would assume that my hidden message would be found shortly after.

The final clue I gave was in the 3rd post:
21: And all that was left where the G's

And those are still the ones (Jeez) that I need to learn

I hope everyone had fun, or feels like an Aprils fool know.

If you want to, just continue posting your REAL PLL-learning times

P.S.1: I started speedcubing in december 2005. By the time I will have learned those last 4 PLL's, it WILL really have been 41 months
P.S.2: Ellis I really planned on learning them all, but I just learned R's and F last month. Yes, I fail......at PLL


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 1, 2009)

No, there are 21. 22 if you count the solved state.



H | Ua | Ub | Z | Aa | Ab | E | F | Ga | Gb | Gc | Gd | Ja | Jb | Na | Nb | Ra | Rb | T | V | Y 

These are the PLLs according to the wiki.


----------



## Bob (Apr 1, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> No, there are 21. 22 if you count the solved state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## goldencuber (Apr 1, 2009)

2~3 weeks I think. I learned the G perms last.


----------



## shelley (Apr 1, 2009)

I saw the cake.

I learned all my PLLs in a week. OLLs were a different story entirely.


----------



## shelley (Apr 1, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> No, there are 21. 22 if you count the solved state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have an extra one listed. Who does the F perm?


----------



## byu (Apr 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> OK, it is almost NOT april fools anymore, so I will explain the 3 clues and the "accidental follow up cake-clue"
> 
> *Jeez*, it took me about *41* months after becoming a speedcuber but *today* I can finally say that I know all 21 PLL's
> 
> ...



Yeah, I feel like a fool.
But what would have been a non-failing post?


----------



## Odin (Apr 1, 2009)

@Arnaud van Galen: You sir have failed. HINT: Think about it why would i bring up cake? 
I wish I didn’t go to school. I would have loved to figure out the riddle myself. The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie


----------



## blade740 (Apr 1, 2009)

shelley said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > No, there are 21. 22 if you count the solved state.
> ...



Nobody does the F perm. NOBODY.


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2009)

All the silliness aside, I guess it took me a few months to learn the PLLs. I wasn't really trying.
Mr. van Galen: Learn those last 4, you can do it my brother!

Also, just to be clear, anyone that doesn't know to highlight when there is blatantly a hidden message automatically fails.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 2, 2009)

Odin said:


> @Arnaud van Galen: You sir have failed. HINT: Think about it why would i bring up cake?
> I wish I didn’t go to school. I would have loved to figure out the riddle myself. The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie The cake is a lie


...
The cake is real The cake is real The cake is real The cake is real The cake is real


----------

